# Well...See ya later



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Well im not going to be on BBB.net for 2 months!!! I am traveling to Michigan for a summer trip and hope to do some basketball camps along the way. Hope we have a lot more Charlotte fans when I get back, I want my box to be full. :laugh: yea right.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Take it easy, have fun, why don't you change your name knowing the teams name already?

-Petey


----------

